# difference between user interface?



## MilkyWay (Dec 23, 2007)

I dunno i used gnome but dont know the differences between user interface, there is KDE, gnome and Xfce others i guess are out there but whats the main difference i think not sure but dosnt Xfce use a small amount of resource.

I dunno just wanted to try other linux distros out maybe open suse heard that is a great linux distro.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 5, 2008)

okay ill just use a search engine and find out

can someone delete this thread


----------



## Pyeti (Jan 5, 2008)

its a matter of preference. download some distros and try them out because underneath the gui most distro's are the same i.e ubuntu (gnome), kubuntu (KDE) and Xubuntu (Xfce). Ive used them all but i perefer xfce ones because they are lightwieght and there for faster


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 6, 2008)

thats what i meant like what is different about kde and xfce why does linux have so many different types

im going to try out open suse
tried ubuntu for a while and tried xubuntu


----------

